# Starbucks gunslinger



## Mac the Knife (Nov 29, 2009)

*Article on Starbucks gun incident*

http://www.nwfdailynews.com/news/fort-48710-weapon-playing.html :no:


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow... 
What else can you say?


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

what a tard... people like this Alpha Hotel really give us CCW holders a bad name


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Usually, the ladies room is on the other side of the mirror over the sink... I guess he wasn't carrying a 10mm Auto!


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

He might have been standing one legged, practicing his one hand draw and fire?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Y'all quit picking on Barnie.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

PompNewbie said:


> what a tard... people like this Alpha Hotel really give us CCW holders a bad name


I don't think there is any evidence that this fellow actually had a permit to carry.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

He wasn't REALLY a ccw holder, it's a trick by the commi left to make gun owners look bad...Damn you Obama!


----------

